# Thomas Chalmers on the Christian’s obedience in the two kingdoms



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 21, 2020)

... The obedience we owe to our legal court is a virtue of high place in our moral estimation, and only second to the obedience we owe to the mandates of the Upper Sanctuary. We are the members of a civil and a political community below; and, in all things which belong to this relationship, we profess, and by God’s grace will make it good, an entire subjection to its head on earth. But we are also the members, some of us the ministers, of a Church which holds immediately on a Power that is above; and in all things which belong to this relationship we profess, and by God’s grace will also make it good, an entire subjection to our Head in heaven. …

For more, see Thomas Chalmers on the Christian’s obedience in the two kingdoms.


----------

